# Official UFC Fantasy Draft



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Last Updated: 07/06/08​
*The Official UFC Fantasy Draft Season 1: A New Era*

*Point System*


> If your fighter wins in round 1: +7 points
> If your fighter wins in round 2: +6 points
> If your fighter wins in round 3: +5 points
> If your fighter wins in round 4: +5 points
> ...


Also, you will receive one additional point if your fighter wins a knockout/submission/fight of the night award(s). This is _additive_ so if your fighter receives both a knockout/submission of the night and the fight of the night award, you will be given two points.

As well, to ensure activity from the participants, you guys can now make predictions to the outcome of the fights that your fighters are in. You will receive one point for picking the correct winner of the bout – you do not necessarily have to choose your fighter if you think he is going to lose – and one point for correctly predicting when the fight ends (i.e., what round the fight ends, you do not have to specify how the fight ends or what type of decision it will be).

*It is your duty to notify me of any mistakes that I have made.*

*Participants*
1. MalkyBoy - M. Hughes, M. Swick, S. Fisher, M. Gulliard, and P. Cote
2. wafb - J. Fitch, D. Sanchez, S. Bonnar, H. Franca, and C. Guida
3. silvawand - T. Griffin, T. Tavares, N. Marquardt, T. Alves, and M. Aurelio
4. Davisty69 - R. Sokoudjou, K. Parisyan, Assuerio Silva, K. Jardine, and T. Speer
5. yorT - C. Kongo, W. Werdum, V. Belfort, J. Stephens, and J. O'Brien
6. Vexxed - L. Machida, S. Sherk, N. Quarry, Nate Diaz, and J. Goulet
7. bbjd7 - B. Penn, T. Sylvia, W. Gouveia, R. Evans, and M. Grice
8. Wawaweewa - Rodrigo Nogueira, M. Wiman, G. Maynard, D. Maia, and K. Pellegrino
9. mercom - F. Edgar, M. Davis, A. Gono, T. Leites, and C. Liddell
10. hvylthr34 - D. Henderson, J. Koscheck, M. Bisping, K.Grove, and T. Ortiz
11. Ramzee - B. Vera, T. Silva, R. Frankin, D. Lister, and T. Gomi
12. Judoka - M. Gamburyan, K. Nakamura, S. Palalei, G. Sotiropolus, and M. Omigawa
13. Biowza - G. Gonzaga, J. Koppenhaver, T. Mandaloniz, C. Leben, and E. Herman
14. GodlyMoose - M. Rua, R. Huerta, P. Eklund, J. Black, and E. Crocota
15. hollando - Anderson Silva, F. Mir, S. Stout, A. Arlovski, and M. Kampmann
16. Alex_DeLarge - G. St. Pierre, A. McFedries, M. Danzig, P. Taylor, and J. Liaudin
17. Toxic - F. Griffin, B. Lesnar, M. Hamill, J. Lauzon, and R. Couture
18. chaoyungphat - CroCop, Okami, H. Alexander, A. Robinson, and M. Lindland
19. Arlovski_Fan - W. Silva, A. Belcher, K. Florian, A. Sakara, and E. Tanner
20. brownpimp88 - Q. Jackson, J.Stevenson, J.Burkman, R. Almeida, and T. Martin

*Standings*

Wawaweewa ... 41pts
hollando ... 39pts
Vexxed ... 38pts
silvawand ... 36pts
Alex_Delarge ... 27pts
bbjd7 ... 26pts
Malkyboy ... 24pts
hvylthr34 ... 22pts
wafb ... 21pts
Ramzee ... 14pts
yorT ... 13pts
Arlovski_Fan ... 12pts
Judoka ... 11pts
mercom ... 11pts
Toxic ... 10pts
Biowza ... 6pts
chaoyungphat ... 1pts
GodlyMoose ... -3pts
Davisty69 ... -5pts
brownpimp88 ... -6pts

*Next Event*

*Prizes*
1st place: 4000 credits + lifetime premium membership? (thanks to brownpimp88) + rep
2nd place: 2000 credits + rep
3rd place: 1000 credits + rep


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

*UFC 79: Nemesis*
Preliminary Card
James Irvin vs. Luis Cane
- Irvin wins by disqualification (illegal knee) at 1:51 of round 1.

Roan Carneiro vs. Tony DeSouza
- Carneiro wins by TKO (strikes) at 3:30 of round 2.

Dean Lister vs. Flag of Bulgaria Jordan Radev
- Lister wins by unanimous decision. All judges scored the bout 30-27 for Lister.

Mark Bocek vs. Doug Evans
- Bocek wins by unanimous decision. All judges scored the bout 29-28 for Bocek.

Manvel Gamburyan vs. Nate Mohr
- Gamburyan wins by submission (ankle lock) at 1:31 of round 1.

Main Card
Rich Clementi vs. Melvin Guillard
- Clementi wins by Submission (rear naked choke) at 4:40 of round 1.

Lyoto Machida vs. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
- Machida wins by submission (arm triangle choke) at 4:18 of round 2.

Eddie Sanchez vs. Soa Palelei
- Sanchez wins by TKO (referee stoppage) at 3:42 of round 3.

Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva
- Liddell wins by unanimous decision. Judges scored the bout 29-28, 30-27, 30-27 for Liddell.

Georges St. Pierre vs. Matt Hughes
- Georges St. Pierre defeated Matt Hughes by submission (armbar) at 4:52 of round 2 to become the Interim UFC Welterweight Champion.

Fight of the Night
Wanderlei Silva vs Chuck Liddell

Submission of the Night
Georges St. Pierre

Knockout of the Night
Eddie Sanchez

*UFC 80: Rapid Fire*
Preliminary Card
Per Eklund vs. Sam Stout
- Stout wins by unanimous decision. Judges scored the bout 30-27, 30-27, 29-28 for Stout.

Alessio Sakara vs. James Lee
- Sakara by TKO (strikes) at 1:30 of round 1.

Paul Taylor vs. Paul Kelly
- Kelly wins by unanimous decision. All judges scored the bout 30-27.

Colin Robinson vs. Antoni Hardonk
- Hardonk by TKO (strikes) at 0:17 of round 1.

Main Card
Kendall Grove vs. Jorge Rivera
- Rivera wins by TKO (strikes) at 1:20 of round 1.

Jason Lambert vs. Wilson Gouveia
- Gouveia wins by TKO (punch) at 0:37 of round 2.

Marcus Davis vs. Jess Liaudin
- Davis wins by KO (punch) at 1:04 of round 1.

Gabriel Gonzaga vs. Fabricio Werdum
- Werdum wins by TKO (strikes) at 4:34 of round 2.

B.J. Penn vs. Joe Stevenson
- BJ Penn defeated Joe Stevenson by submission (rear-naked choke) at 4:02 of round 2 to become the UFC Lightweight Champion. With the win, BJ Penn becomes only the second person to win championships in two UFC divisions (welterweight and lightweight).

Fight of the Night
Paul Taylor vs. Paul Kelly

Submission of the Night
B.J. Penn

Knockout of the Night
Wilson Gouveia

*UFC Fight Night 12*
Preliminary Card
Justin Buchholz vs. Matt Wiman
- Wiman wins by submission (rear-naked choke) at 2:56 of round 1.

Joe Veres vs. Corey Hill
- Hill wins by TKO (strikes) at 0:37 of round 2.

Jeremy Stephens vs. Cole Miller
- Stephens wins by TKO (strikes) at 4:44 of round 2.

Dennis Siver vs. Gray Maynard
- Maynard wins by unanimous decision. All judges scored the bout 29-28 for Maynard.

Alberto Crane vs. Kurt Pellegrino
- Pellegrion wins by TKO (strikes) at 1:55 of round 2.

Main Card
Alvin Robinson vs. Nathan Diaz
- Diaz wins by submission (triangle choke) at 3:39 of round 1.

Michihiro Omigawa vs. Thiago Tavares
- Tavares wins by unanimous decision. Judges scored the bout 30-27, 29-28, 30-27 for Tavares.

Andrew McFedries vs. Patrick Cote
- Cotes wins by TKO (strikes) at 1:44 of round 1.

Josh Burkman vs. Mike Swick
- Swick wins by majority decision. Judges scored the bout 29-28, 29-28, and 29-29 for Swick.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

How many fighters can I pick? Can I join? lol


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Just in case, Thales Leites, Akihiro Gono. Corey Hill.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

If I can join too I want Tito Ortiz, Melvin Guillard, and Thiago Alves please, I understand if I can't join though.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

none of you can join lol , its already started, and even if you were picking you cant pick more than 1 at a time! crazy people


----------



## TKO77 (Dec 31, 2006)

U Fucken Dum Ass Mother Fuckers

P.s This Website Has Gone To Shit 


It Sucks 

All Of U Are *******

Long Live Tko77.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

TKO77 said:


> U Fucken Dum Ass Mother Fuckers
> 
> P.s This Website Has Gone To Shit
> 
> ...


You need to work on your trolling.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

So rated, did you decided how long this fantasy league is going to last? All of 2008?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

why have some people got 3 fighters?


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Because due to people who take ages to pick (you) the draft selection is still in process.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

xAmRiT said:


> why have some people got 3 fighters?


Dude, where were you? Look at the sticky for the sign-ups. I had to make this thread because UFC 79 was coming up but you should just focus on the selections. I had to drop you because you didn't make the 24hr deadline. =\


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Rated said:


> Dude, where were you? Look at the sticky for the sign-ups. I had to make this thread because UFC 79 was coming up but you should just focus on the selections. I had to drop you because you didn't make the 24hr deadline. =\


i looked at least 3 times a day, i didnt see anything in that thread

if possible, can i get Kendall Grove?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> i looked at least 3 times a day, i didnt see anything in that thread
> 
> if possible, can i get Kendall Grove?


why didn't you just send him a list of fighters you wanted?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

yorT said:


> why didn't you just send him a list of fighters you wanted?


because they all would've and have been taken


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> because they all would've and have been taken


Dude make a list that has at least 15 fighters on it. How else are you going to make picks no matter which way you do it people are going to pick fighters you want.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

xAmRiT said:


> i looked at least 3 times a day, i didnt see anything in that thread
> 
> if possible, can i get Kendall Grove?


I don't want to sound like a dick man, but you couldn't have been checking at least 3 times a day. It had been 3 days since the guy before you made his 3rd pick, and you still hadn't made your third pick, which is why we had to drop you so we could carry on with the draft. Sorry:dunno:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

oh shit, i thought that thread disapeared, no joke

i've only just seen it again


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i have 2 questions.

when does this thing end?

will you be doing another one after this? (i really wanna be apart of the next one if it happens)


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay Wandy is one of my picks, and I pick him to win via KO in the First Round.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I have Machida fighting tonight and I pick him to beat Sokky by split decision


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Hughes is one of mine i'll take him round three


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

UFC 79 was good to me  

Vexxed is up 7 points. 6 for the second round tapout by Machida and the extra point in picking him to win. I missed calling which round but thats ok. Its just nice to see the rest of the world giving Machida his due.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

well guys were done

rated lets get to started on the next event brother

cuz were done the ufc selection draft


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

finally


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, everything is updated. Next event is UFC 80, please make your predictions if you have fighters fighting that night. Vexxed, I didn't give you an extra point because you made that prediction post at 12/29/07 12:09pm. This was after the event finished so it doesn't count.

*I will be keeping track of the points but it is your duty to make sure to notify me of any mistakes that I make.*


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Rated said:


> Okay, everything is updated. Next event is UFC 80, please make your predictions if you have fighters fighting that night. Vexxed, I didn't give you an extra point because you made that prediction post at 12/29/07 12:09pm. This was after the event finished so it doesn't count.
> 
> *I will be keeping track of the points but it is your duty to make sure to notify me of any mistakes that I make.*


12/29/07 12:09pm is the afternoon of the fight. Therefore it would have taken place before the fight started since the fight started at 10:00pm


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Vexxed said:


> 12/29/07 12:09pm is the afternoon of the fight. Therefore it would have taken place before the fight started since the fight started at 10:00pm


Arg, stupid me. I guess I am still a bit hungover, was thinking 12:09am.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

kinda suprised no one took serra


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That is screwed, a UFC champion went unpicked in a UFC draft,


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

is there a way to join this now ? if so how do i do it ?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

norway1 said:


> is there a way to join this now ? if so how do i do it ?


Sorry man, we just finished picking your about 2 weeks too late.

*And wasn't this just stickied an hour ago? What happened?


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

with the back injury he has, he could very well be gone a lot longer than we think now


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

silvawand said:


> Sorry man, we just finished picking your about 2 weeks too late.
> 
> *And wasn't this just stickied an hour ago? What happened?


I'll just keep it bumped since another mod doesn't like it being sticky'd.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

whats that mod got stuck up his arse ?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

For UFC 80 I'm going to pick BJ Penn in a 2nd round KO.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Rated said:


> I'll just keep it bumped since another mod doesn't like it being sticky'd.


i was wondering why were sticky'd anymore

it really does make sense that we have this sticky'd


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> For UFC 80 I'm going to pick BJ Penn in a 2nd round KO.


Emmanuelle Chriqui

is deadly


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

if we all subscribed to this thread it would osrt of remove the need for it to be stuck, i will admit that this is far more inconvienient tho


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, I'm sure there is more than one person who has a fighter fighting in the next event. Please get your predictions in before UFC 80!


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

marcus davis rnd 2


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Werdum by decision...


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Gonzaga by 2nd round TKO


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Gonzaga by 2nd round TKO


lol, i have werdum i think gg is going to win but oh well


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

yorT said:


> Werdum by decision...


you dont have to pick your guy to get points


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I have Eklund by second degree murder in round 2.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I forgot I also have Wilson Gouveia by 2nd rnd TKO over Lambert.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

No one to make predictions on... Ronery, I'm so Ronery...


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Still missing predictions for Grove, Stevenson, and Sakara. Just get them in before the event airs. You can change your predictions anytime before the event and you do not have to select your fighter if you think he will lose.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

-BJ by sub in second round
-Grove by decision
-Sakara by ko in first


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

yorT said:


> -BJ by sub in second round
> -Grove by decision
> -Sakara by ko in first


yort you have a problem with actually READING the rules dont you? you only predict the fighters that you have on your OWN team


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

mercom said:


> yort you have a problem with actually READING the rules dont you? you only predict the fighters that you have on your OWN team


I'm just trying to help people out...


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump! It's cool guys, don't get heated over something so insignificant.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Only a week left before UFC 80. Get your predictions in!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Sakara wins by UD


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

sam stout wins in round 1


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

UFC 80 is tomorrow, get your predictions in if you have not already!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Last bump for the day.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Stevenson via UD.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

bump, how about some updated standings rated


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Sweet I'm glad I picked Sakara! I think I get 8 points for him winning cause I predicted he would win the fight. Back to the positives after the Silva loss!:thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep i get +6 points for werdum winning in the second round and +1 point for predicting he would win


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I predict Alvin Robinson wins by decision.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

mercom said:


> bump, how about some updated standings rated


I'm kind of lazy so I'm going to wait so I can just do both of them at once. Hope you guys don't mind, lol.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I was just thinking about the point system and how you lose points if your fighter loses his match. It was never stated in the rules whether or not you can drop your fighter from a fight or permanently to avoid getting negative points, or at least I think it was never stated. Anyways if anyone knows let me know. I personally think it's a good idea to avoid losing points.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I was wondering if trading was allowed?


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Trading would be great too. Hope these requests get granted.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

chaoyungphat said:


> I was just thinking about the point system and how you lose points if your fighter loses his match. It was never stated in the rules whether or not you can drop your fighter from a fight or permanently to avoid getting negative points, or at least I think it was never stated. Anyways if anyone knows let me know. I personally think it's a good idea to avoid losing points.


You definitely won't be able to drop a fighter for a fight. I will think about dropping a fighter permanently. This however, does mean that you will only have 4 fighters representing you (no replacements will be made).

As for the trading, you guys can talk that over with each other.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

if trades are allowed points should not transfer


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

mercom said:


> if trades are allowed points should not transfer


I doubt points will be transfered, that would make things way too confusing and wouldn't make sense for some trades. People wouldn't want to accept negative points.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm down with trades.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

If we're doing picks for UFN 12 then I take Nate Diaz for the extra point


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Vexxed said:


> If we're doing picks for UFN 12 then I take Nate Diaz for the extra point


You can also get another point for predicting the correct round they will win. I have Alvin Robinson on my team so it's practically me vs you in this card. Good luck.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> You can also get another point for predicting the correct round they will win. I have Alvin Robinson on my team so it's practically me vs you in this card. Good luck.


oh yea.. so make that Nate Diaz in round #2.

Do I get the point if the fight ends in rd 2 no matter who wins?

and good luck to you as well. Hopefully this card will be good. But if its not theres another ppv next weekend


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

When is rated going to update the standings?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

yorT said:


> When is rated going to update the standings?


He said he would after UFN tonight. So he can do it all at once.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Vexxed said:


> oh yea.. so make that Nate Diaz in round #2.
> 
> Do I get the point if the fight ends in rd 2 no matter who wins?
> 
> and good luck to you as well. Hopefully this card will be good. But if its not theres another ppv next weekend


You have to predict the right winner in order for you to earn the round prediction point.

I will update the results after UFN. I'm being lazy since the two events were so close together. Points won't be transferred if fighters are traded.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Jeremy Stephens by Unanimous Decision.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Thiago Tavares will win via 1st round TKO.

Holy shit...almost totally forgot I had a guy fighting tonight, just in time


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damnit, really thought he'd finish Omigawa in the 1st, oh well, a win is a win...even if I only get 4 points, plus the one for saying he would win.:thumb02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated ... but I'm missing award bonuses.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Might as well get this done now.....

Tyson Griffin wins in 2nd Round via TKO.

Nathan Marquardt wins via Unanimous Decision.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated, get your predictions in guys!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Big Nog in round 3 by submission.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Were there any knock out/submission or fight of the night for ultimate fight night?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lesnar over Mir first round GnP, this is a tough call but Im not sure if I'm betting on Brock so much as betting against Mir.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I going with Big Nog by 3rd rnd Submission hopefully to keep some points if Sylvia losses.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Wawaweewa overtakes bbjd7 for 1st place with his accurate prediction of Big Nog's 3rd round submission victory! However, bbjd7 managed to not lose any points even though Sylvia won. Good job!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Big Nog in round 3 by submission.


Damn I love being right.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I ain't worried Wawaweewa you got Maynard fighting Edgar in April so you ain't keeping your 3 point lead for long.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I ain't worried Wawaweewa you got Maynard fighting Edgar in April so you ain't keeping your 3 point lead for long.


hahaha ya but then ill be comin for ya


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

O btw are we allowed to trade? Since I would like to deal Rashad Evans since I can't be cheering against Thiago Silva and a lot of people think he's going to win.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

You do have Davis mercom and it's almost unfair since the UFC won't give him a fighter with a Pluse.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Can I pick against my own fighter? I didn't expect Gray to fight Edgar when I picked him.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump for UFC 82. You can make predictions against your own fighters and I guess you guys can trade if both agree to *but* each of you are only allowed to trade once so make it a good one.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

K anyone want a fair deal for Rashad Evans he is a fighter who basically doe nothing but win and he is about to fight Thiago who doesn't ahve great TDD.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Well i pick Kongo by UD
and
Jake O'Brian by UD...


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump for UFC 82.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Diego via TKO 2nd round.:thumbsup:


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I hate to say it, but I'm goin with Leben by TKO 2nd round.
I'll also say.... Evan Tanner by UD.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

anderson silva via UD 

and Andrei Arlovski via 2nd round TKO


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

This is extremely early but I figured I might as well do it now before I forget.

For Ultimate Fight Night 13:

Marcus Aurelio wins via Unanimous Decision.

Thiago Alves wins via 3rd Rnd TKO.

Beat that mutha fuking Karo down for me, will yah Alvie


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Okami wins by decision.


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

Hendo wins Decision
Kos wins Decision


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated. hollando takes a huge 9 point lead after Silva's and Arlovski's dominating performance. Silva earned both the FOTN as well as the SOTN award.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Nice Hollando :thumbsup:

Looks like the next three events are make or break for me. All my fighters will be in action from the UFN to Ill Will. This should be interesting


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump for UFN13 predictions.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

whens the new season starting? and are you gonna have it so you can pick K-1 fighters? msg me when it does start please


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't know when the new season will start or if I will even do one. I'll have to see.

Bump for UFN13 predictions.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hammill by decision and Lauzon in the 2nd. This is my card!!

Im bellr77 by the way.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

edgar > maynard decision


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

TKO77 said:


> U Fucken Dum Ass Mother Fuckers
> 
> P.s This Website Has Gone To Shit
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! Here you go dog, I will give you some rep just for being honest.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I don't think I could have picked a worse set of fighters.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

GodlyMoose said:


> I don't think I could have picked a worse set of fighters.


Yeah man, I don't mean to be mean, but holy, that is a really bad set haha. Why did u pick Per Eklund dude?

Anyways, I made my picks for UFN 13 a while ago but I'll do them again, just in case.

Aurelio via Unanimous Decision.

Alves via 3rd Round TKO.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

For the upcoming Fight Night...

Tommy Speer - R2 TKO

Karo Parisyan - R3 UD


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

It's a long shot, but I'm gonna call Maynard by TKO/KO in the 2nd.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I wonder what the prizes are now with the new points system coming soon.:dunno::confused02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

It won't be in the millions for sure but the winners will probably be quite rich (relatively speaking). Oh, if you change your member name, please tell me. Predictions are updated!


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

UFN Predictions

Nate Diaz- 1st rd tapout


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Guida via decision.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Alright I got Ken-flo winning by TKO in round 1.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Houston Alexander wins in 1st round.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump for tonight.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Its been a pretty good event so far. Some big fights for a lot of guys here, I'm thinking this comp will be tight right till the end of the year


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got one win so far and one fight to go, I gotta ask you though Vexxed why pick Diaz by submission in the first? Diaz aways seems to come out slow in the first I almost see it as his trademark.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I thought that Pellegrino would hesitate to shoot on him and I felt that Diaz would be able to use his reach to frustrate Kurt. I pictured an ill advised takedown attempt and Diaz taking advantage early. I didn't expect Pellegrino to be able to inflict so much damage on Diaz on the ground but now that I think about it I should have. Diaz is my favourite lw fighter and I might have given him a little to much credit. Sill... WAR Diaz


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think you put to much thought into it, I noticed the pattern in Diaz on TUF, he always looks bad in the first round , then seems to come alive with constant submission attempts in the second. I actually think Diaz is a great pick and probably would have picked him myself if you hadnt got him first.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Dang glad I picked Ken-flo :thumb02:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice freakin job by Alves and Aurelio tonight. WOO. Good night for moi.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Dang glad I picked Ken-flo :thumb02:


Yeah yeah, rub it in, not a good night for me I went 1/1 in the draft and in the FFL to, this was supposed to be my night.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm updating this after the next event since it's going to be here within 2 weeks.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Damn... I sure did a crap hole job picking fighters. I think my fighters have lost every fight so far.

Lets see, I have Sokky, Karo, Tommy Speer, Jardine, and Assuerio Silva.

Sokky, Karo, and Tommy have all lost and Jardine is probably going to get his ass handed to him by Wandy, and I have no idea when Silva is fighting... Go me... I'm pathetic


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man my team was rolling along just fine and then Sylvia leaves the UFC and Grice is off doing Police training so I have 3 fighters. Now if somehow Evans beats Liddell I still might take the lead because BJ has a title fight and Gouveia has a walk through. But my chances at holding a lead through out the game is slim.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Man my team was rolling along just fine and then Sylvia leaves the UFC and Grice is off doing Police training so I have 3 fighters. Now if somehow Evans beats Liddell I still might take the lead because BJ has a title fight and Gouveia has a walk through. But my chances at holding a lead through out the game is slim.


well lets hope liddell murders evans  at least i am .... anyone know any knews on akihiro gono? i know he got injured awhile ago but i havent heard anything since


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Gono got hurt before UFC 82 but I haven't heard anything since.

Man I wish I could Swap out Sylvia and Grice for one fighter.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, if I make another draft again I'll change up the rules or something. I don't want to do them mid-way through the draft. Of course, the points will be _much_ lower now but I think you'll still get the prem membership if ya win.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Oh man, Eklundh loses, Shogun ruptures ACL, Huerta is down til' at least September, haven't heard or seen anything with Black since his fight with Grice. And I'm not even sure if Crocota is even in the UFC anymore. I chose a nice bunch of fighters.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

2nd place, not bad. I'll call Maia by submission in round 2.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

sam stout wins by tko


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Belcher by Round 2 TKO


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Keep it coming guys.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I gotta go with Nate Quarry by TKO
and Goulet in his home town will do the same.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated!

The top 5 spots are really close and it can still be anyone's game. Of course, there's a lot of inactive users who don't make predictions which is really costing them in points. :\


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

April has been good to me  It would be nice if more people were active.
Wasn't it stated at the beginning that we can make some roster moves? Now seems like a pretty good time to re-evaluate your crews and scout out some new young talent.

Anyone think Sherk can take out BJ? :confused02: :thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Gouveia is going to get an easy 1st round KO.

And BJ will win by submission in the 2nd round.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

im just waiting for ufc 85 i got liddell leites and marcus davis fighting hopefully i can make a big move


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Early bump for Ill Will.


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

how do you enter?


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

RageInDaCage said:


> how do you enter?


closed


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

o alright


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

TopGunMMA said:


> Check out www.topgunmma.com/ufcwar for your fantasy MMA fix. Its a blast!


 :bye02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh damn! My thread got jacked.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Alright, tell me what you guys think about the new credit prizes. I think it's quite reasonable with the new change implemented.

Of course, I can't provide the prize anymore but it comes from the bank so all should be good.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Rated said:


> Alright, tell me what you guys think about the new credit prizes. I think it's quite reasonable with the new change implemented.
> 
> Of course, I can't provide the prize anymore but it comes from the bank so all should be good.


It's reasonable enough. Not too much and not too little. I think you should drop the members that haven't been active lately. Some of them haven't been posting for months. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I guess its time to get picks in for this UFC.

This is a tough one for me. Machida vs Tito: My current favourite fighter vs My old favourite fighter. I'm slightly torn but Machida gets my pick.

Sherk vs Penn: I think I got Sherk in the 4th of 5th round which is a steal, in my opinion. I chose him with the thinking that even if he lost to BJ, he would still probably beat everyone else in the division so I'm going with Penn on that fight to salvage a point.

Good luck guys!


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Wandy by 2nd Round TKO.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

wafb said:


> It's reasonable enough. Not too much and not too little. I think you should drop the members that haven't been active lately. Some of them haven't been posting for months. Just a suggestion.


Yeah, I probably should have done that earlier and gave the active member the leftovers.

This is a work in progress so I'll make it better again if I redo it. Bump for predictions.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I think that after this event we should have a roll call of sorts and see who is really paying attention to this. Then we can get together and discuss the rules and what to do next, moving forward. Think of it like being a governor of a hockey or basketball team. If we can get a good core of people taking part in this then I believe we can make this into an excellant fantasy league


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Ranking updated but not much changed from the top 5.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

woot im top 10!


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

marcus davis 2nd round 
thales leites 3rd round


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm just wondering do I get a point for Gouveia being in the FOTN even though he lost.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, you did. Thanks for the bump though, forgot the event was coming up.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

Rated said:


> Yeah, you did. Thanks for the bump though, forgot the event was coming up.


i almost forgot too! if liddell didnt get injured id be gettin 3 wins this event!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Werdum wins by UD


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Alves wins via 2nd Rnd TKO.
Marqaurdt wins via UD.
Tavares wins via 2nd Rnd SUB.

Big event for me, will be taking the lead after this one boys.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Yup, I sure chose the right fighters lol.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

bump for update of standings ?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

The top 4 ranks are _really_ close and it's still anyone's game. Wawa overtook Vexxed with this event and is now #1.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I am doing pretty good for only having two fighters in the ufc.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I completely forgot I had Wiman on my team an forgot to post my prediction, not that I would have gotten it right anyway. Well, I'm back on top bitches, who can stop me? No one can, that's who.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Jeremy Stephens by tko second round


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Diego via tko 2nd round.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Can we get an update on the rankings?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh right, my bad. I kind of skimmed through UFN. :\

I am planning on stopping this in 2-3 more events. I might start it up again with more things and I'll definitely weed out a ton of people. I'll probably only have fewer participants (like 10-15) but you can select more fighters.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Forrest in the fifth round.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump for tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got 13 points for Forrest!!! Attaboy Griffen,

EDIT: Holy Shit 14 since it got FOTN, I think I had 3 points so this was huge for me!!!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I think I'm going to do one more event then stop. I might restart this back again and I'll definitely invite back the active participants for this. I'll try to rep those who were active after the season is over.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd like to participate. When you thinking of starting it back up?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Franca 2nd round tko.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

edgar by decision.... please dont stop this right now, why not go till december?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Half the people don't even post anymore, I think that's why he's shutting it down.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Jake O'brian via decision...


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

mercom said:


> edgar by decision.... please dont stop this right now, why not go till december?


What wafb said, it really isn't as active as I hoped it would be. This was much better than my first attempt but still mediocre at best and fail at the worst. Plus, the UFC seems to be pumping out events out like crazy so I know most people can't keep up and that this isn't sticky'd as it was at the start.

I'm going to PM BP88 about the premium status for the winner if he can pull it off. Last event will be 87.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Rated said:


> What wafb said, it really isn't as active as I hoped it would be. This was much better than my first attempt but still mediocre at best and fail at the worst. Plus, the UFC seems to be pumping out events out like crazy so I know most people can't keep up and that this isn't sticky'd as it was at the start.
> 
> I'm going to PM BP88 about the premium status for the winner if he can pull it off. Last event will be 87.




Wawaweewa ... 41pts 
hollando ... 39pts 
Vexxed ... 38pts 
silvawand ... 36pts 
Alex_Delarge ... 27pts 
bbjd7 ... 26pts 
Malkyboy ... 24pts 


that's the top seven guys, with the exception of Alex Delarge and Hollando the rest are paid members. Hollando has dropped of the face off of the earth, so that leaves us with Alex,lol.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'll try to double the pool since the top guys are all prem already. Man, I just checked hollando's profile and the dude has been inactive for a few months. I'm going to do a 24hr prize claim and if the user is not active, it'll go to the next person.

Pointless to get credits to bet if you're not even active.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

hey, how do i sign up for this?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

You can't atm.

Anyways, bump for Seek & Destroy.


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

we could always start a new league up ?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Maia by 2nd round submission.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lesnar TKO round 1 if he is gonna beat Herring he is gonna do it early the longer the fight goes the better for a veteran like Heath.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump for tonight. The winners should expect their earnings in a day or two.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Kenflo via TKO 2nd round.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry guys, this may take awhile since I'm having some issues with my computer and ISP.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Alright, here are the winners:

1. Wawa ... 48pts
2. hollando ... 46pts
3. silvawand ... 36pts

4. Vexxed ... 31pts
5. Malkyboy ... 30pts

I'm send a PM to the 3 winners to ensure that they are active. If they do not reply back within 48hrs then the prize will go to the next person (hence why I listed some back-ups).


----------



## BCooper (Oct 13, 2007)

I really want to do one of these. New one coming soon?


----------

